# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Как безболезненно добраться из Вриндавана в Маяпур?

## Alice

Харе Кришна!
Дорогие преданные, примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны.

Может кто-нибудь знает, как лучше добираться? А потом еще из Маяпура хотели в Джаганнатха-Пури. 

Спасибо!

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вы не могли бы поподробнее обрисовать задачу? Например, сколько Вы готовы потратить и в чем заключается безболезненность? Интересуют только сами варианты или цены, время...

Варианты: такси до Дели-самолет в Калькутту-такси до Маяпура
такси до Дели-вагон с кондиционером и приличной публикой до Калькутты-такси до Маяпура
... ну и т.д. по мере уменьшения расходов и увеличения "болезненности"

Маяпур-Пури еще проще - поезд из Калькутты с вагонами разной степени комфортности. В Пури вокзал в городе, до храма ИСККОН/гостинице 10 минут на рикше.

----------


## Чанакйа Пандит

Наиболее "безболезненный" способ - поездом из Матхуры до станции Бардхаман
там можно снять микроавтобус за 850 рупий - за 2 часа довезет от вокзала до лодочной переправы в Навадвипе на Маяпур.
переправа работает с 5-30 до 22-00

В Пури ходит прямой поезд из Навадвипы по пятницам, правда попасть в него трудно.

----------


## vijitatma das

Проблема в том, что из Матхуры в Бардхаман идет, если мне память не изменяет, знаменитый Туфан-экспресс - медленный, грязный и с кучей лишних пассажиров. Ладно, если в вагоне-люкс ехать (АС3 хотя бы). А если в слиппере - это будет жесть. Так что насчет "безболезненности" - я бы так не сказал.

----------


## bharata

> Наиболее "безболезненный" способ - поездом из Матхуры до станции Бардхаман
> там можно снять микроавтобус за 850 рупий - за 2 часа довезет от вокзала до лодочной переправы в Навадвипе на Маяпур.
> переправа работает с 5-30 до 22-00


Только направлять неподготовленного человека с вещами на ту переправу... это, мягко говоря, жесть.

Лучше уж на автобусе доехать из Калькутты, он, если не ошибаюсь, ходит в 13 часов.

А что касается варианта добраться до Пури - вернуться в Калькутту. Оттуда ежедневно в 6 утра шикарный поезд до Бхубанешвара, а там полтора часа на автобусе - и в святой дхаме.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> А что касается варианта добраться до Пури - вернуться в Калькутту. Оттуда ежедневно в 6 утра шикарный поезд до Бхубанешвара, а там полтора часа на автобусе - и в святой дхаме.


А какой, простите, смысл ехать до Бхуванешвара, если есть вполне нормальные поезда до самого Пури? Особенно удобно выезжать из Калькутты в 6 утра...

----------


## bharata

Просто Господь Шива - хранитель Шри Пури-дхамы. Прежде посещением Пури обязательно следует посещать Бхубанешвар и просить разрешения у Господа Шивы. Это важное правило.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Да, гораздо удобнее из Калькутты ночным поездом до Пури ехать. Вечером сел, утром - в Пури.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

*Мой вам совет конечно по мере возможности - если матаджи едут одни - лучше заплатить лишних 150 - 200 рупий и ехать в купе) Мы с семьей ехали в купе и беленькими простынями - так в вагоне было занято только 3 купе - зато более мене спокойно для матадж и без лишних пассажиров. И простите меня Господи хоть можно спокойно пойти в туалет - душ и т.д и зная придешь а твое место свободно и в проходах никого нет.Не продают каждые 5 минут чай и не носят орехи с луком.  Небо и земля - в таком вагоне я почувствовала себя человеком.*

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Просто Господь Шива - хранитель Шри Пури-дхамы. Прежде посещением Пури обязательно следует посещать Бхубанешвар и просить разрешения у Господа Шивы. Это важное правило.


 В процессе пересадки с поезда на автобус???

----------


## bharata

Естественно, сразу на автобус не лечу  :smilies: 
Вечером, спокойно, не торопясь, обхожу Лингарадж. С утра - на автобус.
Жаль, так вот сразу не смогу найти цитату, но суть Бхубанешвара в том, что он защищает Пури. Поэтому это очень важно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> *Мой вам совет конечно по мере возможности - если матаджи едут одни - лучше заплатить лишних 150 - 200 рупий и ехать в купе) Мы с семьей ехали в купе и беленькими простынями - так в вагоне было занято только 3 купе - зато более мене спокойно для матадж и без лишних пассажиров. И простите меня Господи хоть можно спокойно пойти в туалет - душ и т.д и зная придешь а твое место свободно и в проходах никого нет.Не продают каждые 5 минут чай и не носят орехи с луком.  Небо и земля - в таком вагоне я почувствовала себя человеком.*


в любом вагоне с кондиционирование (АС) вы уже будете избавлены от необходимости дрожать за свое место. Это только в слипере или более дешевых классах вагонов такая проблема. Если Вы берете билет в 3АС -вагон, то там уже - все прелести описанные Вами: и белье и нет лишних людей и публика более приличная. А смысл брать купе особого нет, потому как на него цены такие же как на самолеты внутренних индийских авиакомпаний.  билеты же в 3АС не намного дороже билетов в слипере.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> в любом вагоне с кондиционирование (АС) вы уже будете избавлены от необходимости дрожать за свое место. Это только в слипере или более дешевых классах вагонов такая проблема. Если Вы берете билет в 3АС -вагон, то там уже - все прелести описанные Вами: и белье и нет лишних людей и публика более приличная. А смысл брать купе особого нет, потому как на него цены такие же как на самолеты внутренних индийских авиакомпаний.  билеты же в 3АС не намного дороже билетов в слипере.


Согласна))) Есть потом что вспомнить)) Спасибо Анируддха прабху за правильную трактовку)))

----------


## Чанакйа Пандит

www.makemytrip.com - билеты на самолет на внуренние рейсы по индии, принимают к оплате российские карточки (билеты можно купить и на сайтах авиакомпаний, но зачастую там берут только карточки  индийских банков)

чем ближе к дате вылета - тем дороже билеты.
сегодня, например Калькутта-Дели на 4 июня стоит минимум 3300 рупий
на 21 мая       3490
на 7 мая         3600
на 23 апреля   4400
но месяц-два назад билеты стоили дороже по соотношению время вылета-цена

www.irctc.co.in  - билеты на поезд по Индии, принимают к оплате российские карточки.(в окне оплаты нужно выбрать через банк ICICI)

билеты начинат продавать за 3 месяца до отхода поезда, но за 2 дня до отхода можно купить бронь TATKAL.

билеты бывают 1) слипер -по три полки и две сбоку, постоянно открытые окна, сквозняки, дико орущие и вопящие соседи,белье не дают    цена Дели-Кальк в пределах 800 рупий
2) AC 3 TIER  - то же самое но с кондиционером, публика поспокойнее, разносчики еды и чая ходят реже и орут тише, дают белье ,примерно 1300 рупий
3) AC 2 TIER - уже как наш плацкарт по две полки и две сбоку + шторки но с кондеем , около 2000 рупйй
4) FIRST CLASS AC - это как наше купе но с кондеем, правда брони (ТАТКАЛ) на них не бывает. Калькутта-Дели стоит от 2637 до 2743 рупий 

в RAJANI-экспрессы цены дороже от 3365 до 3395 рупий , за FIRST CLASS АС, слиперов и второго класса в них нет

в агенствах любят подсовывать билеты RAC и WL(WAITING LIST) - такие нужно избегать иначе может получится так, что придется делить место на двоих если RAC, или вообще прогонят в вагон второго класса (GENERAL) если WL

на Маяпур можно уехать также со станций AGRA FORT (1 час езды от Вриндавана) и TUNDLA 
(1,5 часа езды от Вриндавана), в Дели на вокзал 4 часа есть смысл ехать если вы садитесь в RAJHANI EXPRESS самый быстрый поезд до калькутты.

из Бардхамана можно ехать прямо в Маяпур но это займет на 1 час больше времени так как большой крюк нужно будет сделать до автомобильных мостов через Гангу и Джаланги.

Переправа вовсе не страшная, конечно это не теплоход МОСКВА, но все равно приятно. Можно и не набиватся, а подождать следующую лодку, спокойно сесть. А вот индийский рейсовый автобус(на жестких рессорах,на базе грузовика) тормозит каждые несколько сот метров, чтобы подобрать каждого попутчика, при этом "штурман" постоянно дико орет и стучит по корпусу автобуса.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Про индийские поезда подробно (в том числе и как купить билет)

----------


## Alice

Дорогие преданные! Громадное всем спасибо за Ваши ответы. уже вернулись - в Индии просматривать форму не стала, потому что планы все спутались и мы с мужем провели 2 недели во Вриндаване, а потом сбежали от жары в более прохладный Ришикеш.
Во Вриндаване встретили преданных, которые приехали как раз из Джаганнатха-Пури и Маяпура, они сказали, что там невыносимо жарко и что во Вриндаване еще терпимо (на тот момент температура днем уже была + 44 С). Мы сделали вывод, что все таки в Индию лучше до мая месяца.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, май-июнь - самые жаркие месяцы в Индии. Можно реально погибнуть от жары.

----------


## Alice

Причем мы знали, что погода начнет накаляться, но так уж получилось: либо сейчас либо еще не скоро. Так конечно тяжеловато. В Дели два дня вообще с трудом перенеслись - даже в 4 утра свежестью и не пахнет. Просто жарко, жарко и очень душно.

----------


## Alice

Спасибо большое, буду учитывать эту информацию на следующий раз ) 
Надеюсь, что все таки удастся попасть в Джаганнатха-Пури и Маяпур. Изначально такой маршрут и был. А Вриндаван оставляли на последок. Но вышло так, что провели 2 необычные недели в духовном мире )

----------


## Alice

Хороший и красивый у Вас сайт. Спасибо Вам большое за информацию. 
Индийские поезда это конечно отдельная песня. Мне на них очень редко удается вовремя уехать.

----------

